# Adobe Photoshop



## annamaria (12. April 2004)

Bin ein Neuling - möchte nur wissen ob man aus einem Foto etas löschen kann (.z.B. einen Baum oder bei einem Auto die Nummerntafel).  Wie würde das funktionieren. Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Wein, mir hat da einer im Chat nicht zugehört *rede ich denn gegen die Wand?*...

Ebenenthumbnail doppelklicken um das Bild bearbeitbar zu machen.

oder

Wenn es ein Gif ist:

Menü: Bild -> Modus -> RGB

Und auch wenn dein Handbuch leider nicht da ist, in der HIlfe steht das drin!

Danach erstellst Du eine Auswahl und schmeißt alles weg was du nicht brauchst.

####

freistellen
Freisteller
Quickmask
Ebenmaske
Pfadtool


Begriffe (einzeln) markieren und blaue Lupe unten anklicken!


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. April 2004)

1. Halte dich bitte an unsere Netiquette, danke.

2. "Mark" hat mal ein schönes Videotutorial zu dem Thema gemacht, ist aber leider auf englisch.

Das Video (10,5MB) ist hier zu finden. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Jan


----------



## annamaria (12. April 2004)

Hallo Thomas Lindner!

Im Chat war ein heilloses Durcheinander!
Werde ich mir gleich ausdrucken - die Antwort

und für Jan: mit dem Video hat es leider nicht funktioniert


----------



## Consti (12. April 2004)

Das Video war ja wohl ganz gut. Beim 2. Bild hat er allerdings vergessen, das Spiegelbild im Wasser zu entfernen - aber dank des Videos weiss ich ja wie es geht 

Mit welchem Programm kann man solche Videos machen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Das Video war ja wohl ganz gut. Beim 2. Bild hat er allerdings vergessen, das Spiegelbild im Wasser zu entfernen - aber dank des Videos weiss ich ja wie es geht
> 
> Mit welchem Programm kann man solche Videos machen? *



Zum Beispoel mit:

Camtasia : Firma Techsmith

oder

Camstudio => ehemals Freeware, mittlerweile wohl in Besitz von Macromedia


----------



## annamaria (12. April 2004)

*Photoshop*

Darf ich nochmals andeuten mit dem Video hat es nicht geklappt.

Ich habe mir jetzt viele Fragen durchgelesen und auch nach Anleitung alles nachvollzogen um aus einem Foto etwas herauzutrennen.

Aber Bearbeiten extrahieren diese Auswahl habe ich nicht!

Und bei dem Maskenmodus läuft nachher noch immer der laufrahmen - ohne dass herausgetrennt wurde. Hängt das damit zusammen - ich habe eine XP-Version.

Danke oder gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Consti (12. April 2004)

Jo danke, werde die Tools mal testen. 

Hab Camstudio mal gegoogelt und da hab ich noch die Version 2.1 als Freeware gefunden. Ist das eine alte Version oder ist sie auch Freeware geblieben?

Hier z.B.:
http://www.brothersoft.com/Multimedia_Graphics_Screen_Capture_CamStudio_3944.html


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

*Re: Photoshop*



> _Original geschrieben von annamaria _
> *Darf ich nochmals andeuten mit dem Video hat es nicht geklappt.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt viele Fragen durchgelesen und auch nach Anleitung alles nachvollzogen um aus einem Foto etwas herauzutrennen.
> ...



· Das mit dem Video kann eigentlich nur an einem fehlendem Codec leigen!

· *Bild* -< extrahieren , nicht bearbeiten

· Wenn der Laufrahmen lüft musst du noch die Auswahl umkehren und dann ENTF drücken

· XP ist dein OS ( betriebssystem nicht die PS Version!


Welche Version von Photoshop (PS) hast du genau ?
(Menü: Hilfe -> Über Photoshop)


----------



## annamaria (12. April 2004)

*Photoshop*

Die Version ist 6.0

und wie gesagt  bis Maskenmodus funktioniert alles - nur dann ist der Laufrahmen aktiv und der Laufrahmen ist aktiv - und mit STRG und STRG oder dgl. läßt sich das "zu ausschneidende" nicht enfernen.

Leider ..........


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. April 2004)

Dein letzter Beitrag ist jetzt ein wenig unübersichtlich, aber egal.  
Nochmal als Erklärung:
Entfernen - Entf und nicht Strg oder Gleichen
Auswahl umkehren - bei Photoshop: Auswahl -> Auswahl umkehren bzw. invertieren ...

Aber ich will mich da jetzt nicht noch einmischen, und künstlich Verwirrung stiften, sondern lass das mal den Thomas erledigen


----------



## annamaria (12. April 2004)

*Fotoshop*

Korrigiere: STRG SHIFT und entfernen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Also wenn  bis zur Auswahl (Laufrahmen) alles okay ist, musst du doch nur noch die Auswahl umkehren:

Menü: Auswahl -> Auswahl umkehren

und dann ins Menü: Bearbeiten -> Auschneiden

oder die Taste ENTF drücken.

Setzt voraus, das das Bild keine Hintergrundebene mehr ist ( DOPPELKLICK ins Ebenenthumbnail (kleines Vorschaubild) in der Ebenenpalette und das Bild im RGB Modus vorliegt ; Menü: Bild -> Modus -> RGB!

*ODER:* 

Wenn die Auswahl "läuft" :

Menü: Ebene -> Ebenenmaske hinzufügen -> Auswahl maskieren

*oder*, wenn Auswahl nicht invertiert (umgedreht), dann:

Menü: Ebene -> Ebenenmaske hinzufügen -> Ausserrhalb der Auswahl maskieren


----------



## annamaria (12. April 2004)

*Photoshop*

Auswahl läuft:

Ebene_Ebenenmaske hinzufügen Auswahl maskieren=  Ergebnis: Laufrahmen ist weg

oder Ebenenmaske hinzufügen ausserhalb der Auswahl maskieren:
Ergebnis: die Auswahl richtig - Hintergrund ist kariert - aber das Originialfoto ist nicht mehr da....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Irgendetwas machst du verkehrt, das ist eindeutig!

Häng mal bitte einfach das Bild oder noch besser die PSD als Ziparchiv gepackt!


----------



## shannia (13. April 2004)

*Fotoshop*

Gestatte dass ich mich erkundige welchen Weg ich da am besten wählen soll, denn manchmal dauert das irrsinnig lange.
Danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

*Re: Fotoshop*



> _Original geschrieben von shannia _
> *Gestatte dass ich mich erkundige welchen Weg ich da am besten wählen soll, denn manchmal dauert das irrsinnig lange.
> Danke *



Die Frage/Bitte verstehe ich jetzt nicht *Lag*....


----------



## shannia (13. April 2004)

*Fotoshop*

Ich meine welche Art eine Datei anzuhängen ist am effektivsten - bzw. welches ist der schnellste Weg - danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

· PSD in Photoshop speichern

· zu einem Ziparchiv komprimieren ( weil PSD hier als Anhang nicht erlaubt und meist auch zu gross)

· Beitrag antworten -> unten auf durchsuchen und das Ziparchiv vom lokalen PC angeben

· Beitrag versenden ( Achtung es muss auch noch Text im Beitrag sein ! )


N.S.: Hast du jetzt zwei Acounts ( shannia und annamaria ) oder ist das Zufall?

Ich meine ein Acount sollte ja reichen!

Beide Acounts *annamaria*  und *shannia*  bis zur Klärung "beschränkt" - nur noch das Lesen von Beiträgen st möglich.

EDIT:

Ein Acount : annamaria wieder aktiviert!

( Nach eMailwechsel und *eindeutigem* Hinweis das Doppelacounts nicht erwünscht sind. )


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

Hier die Datei zurück:

Und mal verschiedene Möglichkeiten in der Datei eingebaut ( Ebenmasken, Pfad , Kanal, etc. ):

Datei!


----------



## annamaria (13. April 2004)

*Fotoshop*

Datei angekommen - darf ich fragen wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehe - damit ich sie im Fotoshop bearbeiten kann - bzw. das sehe was du vorbereitet hast.
danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

Wie wärs mit enpacken des Ziparchives und ansehen der Datei in Photoshop?

Erm du hast noch nicht lange einen PC oder?  Weil dir fehlen die geringsten Basics, die man wissen sollte - also viel lernen!


----------



## annamaria (13. April 2004)

*Fotoshop*

PC habe ich schon lange - und schon einiges gelernt -   aber ich sagte zu Beginn - kannst nachlesen;  dass ich ein purer Anfänger bin was Photoshop betrifft!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

Schreist Du mich noch einmal an sperre ich sofort wieder deinen Acount - ich glaube bei Dir tickt es aus - ich habe deine Schreierei = dauerhafte Großschreibung , editiert.

Wenn Du hier Hilfe erwartest, dann mach mich nicht von der Seite an ich kann auch anders.



Und es heißt Photoshop und nicht Fotoshop!


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. April 2004)

Das mag sein und jeder war mal Anfänger, aber das Entpacken einer *.zip-Datei und das Öffnen einer *.psd-Datei zur weiteren Bearbeitung gehören dann ja doch irgendwie zu den Grundlagen. Ansonsten:
Feel free to ask 

/edit
Aber wie von Thomas erwähnt, an die Netiquette halten ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

Und für die fehlenden Basics in Photoshop:

http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bildung/thema/alpha-bildbearbeitung/programm.xml

Lesen -  Ansehen - Ausprobieren!


----------



## annamaria (13. April 2004)

*Photoshop*

Genau das habe ich heute unter google gefunden und habe es Punkt für Punkt ausprobiert - bzw. hier wurde alles Punkt für Punkt gezeigt - und hier hat alles funktioniert - ohne auf Ebenen einzugehen- einfach mit dem Lasso bzw. Abwedler usw.   ich habe bis gestern spät noch in der Nacht es versucht - aber der letzte Abschnitt - das Entfernen bzw. Abtrennen hat nicht mehr geklappt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

Ohne Ebenen machz Photshop kaum Sinn - glaubs einfach!

Und hast du in die Datei geguckt?


----------



## annamaria (13. April 2004)

*Photoshop*

Ja jetzt habe ich es probiert - 
die Textebene kein Problem - aber bitte schimpfe nicht - ...
habe versucht mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug zu Werke zu gehen ... aber da fehlt mir das Wissen einfach - ich weiß, dass die Hintergrundebene nicht aktiviert sein darf-.....und dass man Ebenen verschieben kann.......... 
man sah ja bei der Demonstratio die Möglichkeiten über Ausschneiden usw. nicht aber den Modus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

Alles was in Auswahlen ist wird entfernt, wenn man die Taste ENTF drückt, mehr gibt es da nicht zu beachten.

Warum es bei Dir nicht funktioniert hat?

Ich vermute mal, weil du hattest (definitiv) die Ebene mit dem Auto zweimal (kenne ja die Datei) , also war immer noch was da, wenn du was weggeschnitten hast , nämlich die Kopie!

Proier mal anders:

Fülle mal ein neues Bild mit einer Farbe deiner Wahl und erstelle einfach mal eine rechteckige Auswahl und drücke die Taste ENTF :

Ergebnis der Inhalt der Auswahl wird entfernt!


----------



## annamaria (13. April 2004)

*Photoshop*

habe die Fläche mit Farbe gefüllt - eineRechteck aufgezogen und entfernt - Ergebnis - es ist nur die blaue Fläche hier


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

KOmisch das genau das bei allen bisher funktioniert hat und funktioniert , auch bei mir:

Angucken  : http://www.typografix.de/dautest/dau.html

Normal sind die Videotutorials mit Ton, aber dazu hatte ich jetzt null Bock!


----------



## annamaria (13. April 2004)

*Photoshop*

Danke für die Demo -  versuche es gerade nachzuvollziehen: 
1. Widerspruch erscheint bei mir beim Auswahlrechteck - meines bleibt eigentlich ein kleines Quadrat - bei Dir ist es ein Rechteck...... und dann beim Füllen dieses kommt das 2. Problem - es läßt sich nicht füllen.... da happert es bei mir

Habe heute einiges erledigt auf diesem Gebiet - die Frage bleibt noch :
bei dieser Demonstration ... http://www.typographic...
wird ein Rechteck aufgezogen aber der Hinweis für die Transparenz fehlt - wie geht man da vor.....? Danke für die Beantwortung

Habe in der Zwischenzeit selbst einiges erledigt - jedenfalls danke für die Hilfestellung - !

Annemarie


----------

